

Testing your domain name - justinwi
http://customerdevlabs.com/2013/03/05/test-company-domain-name-with-mturk-survey-data/

======
rharris
Interesting. Suggestions for B2B companies?

~~~
justinwi
same ideas apply, just point a different audience to the survey. See
<http://bit.ly/16W7fhF> for more details.

